# sucker run



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Has any one been catching nice numbers of suckers on the rifle river yet. My dad and I are planning a trip pretty soon.THANKS F.F.J.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

They're there, but it's not hot and heavy yet. They've been getting them for two weeks now. It should be full tilt in another week.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

My dad and I thank you sir.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

No problem. There's enough to fish for, they're just not every cast yet, tight-lines.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

I know people say they are good smoked, but I say sucker fishing is for the birds. What joy could someone get out of catching a slimy sucker.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Actually adam it is a good thing to get your kids into. You teach them how to rig up snagging rigs and how to catch bonde salmon. I say that cause they are delicious. SMOKE UM UP BOYS!


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Ya i know what your talking about. At least this way it keeps them off the trout streams with those snagging flies. SUCKER ON!!!! Dont Horse EM!!!!


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

They are in. My Rifle Steel hole was full of them. I made the mistake of switching to an egg sucking leech and it was on, could not keep them off. My spot is miles upstream from Omer, so I can't even imagine what is happening there.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys maybe i'll see some of you up there in the next couple weeks.F.F.J


----------



## whitetails_n_scales (Oct 29, 2003)

How do you rig up your line to catch them? I have never done it before. Was thinking of taking my little brother up to try it. Any suggestions would be good Thanks


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

this is how i rigged for them when i was about 7im sure its not the best way but it caught fish.start with a #6 hook or bigger with a night crawler then about 2 feet up the line put a little split shot then above that put a big egg sinker or any slip sinker then cast into a deep hole then open the bail and when you see something takeing line out go and set the hook. thats how i did it . good luck if you try it bring a stirnger if you want fsih to eat suckers are fun and easy!


----------



## badaxedeerhunter (Apr 21, 2006)

How about an update on the sucker runs? Any info for Huron County: Pinnebog River, Bad Axe, Port Austin... Is is pre-peak, peak, post-peak? Where are the best spots to go right now? Have they reached bad axe yet? I don't need a lot - just enough for a small batch to smoke. Thanks.


----------

